# Gorgeous!!!



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

This is one of the prettiest doilies I have ever seen.
Click on each picture to view them larger. The person that designed this is amazingly talented.

*http://megan.cc/Swan/*


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

My mother did beautiful crochet work. She made this doily and so many other beautiful things. Unfortunately my 3 sisters and I have almost nothing of what she made.


----------



## LarLar (Feb 22, 2015)

I like the little crocheted swans on it. They are so adorable.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

My "late" sister made this swan doily many times.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,thanks for posting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

It is very pretty.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern! It is now in my to-do stack!


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Indeed.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the link!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

What pretty swans... enjoyed seeing this.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I have a similiar pattern that I have been meaning to get around to making.


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the link, the swans are beautiful


----------



## Ann Heistad (Jan 18, 2012)

That is a stunning doily and looks quite challenging to make. Would love to try this.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Never have seen anything like them! Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Bambagirl (Mar 14, 2015)

That is the sort of handmade item that would be a very beautiful and much appreciated gift. I've copied the link. Don't know if I'll ever be good enough at crochet to make this but it's gorgeous!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

How unique, and beautiful!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Amazing work..brings tears to my eyes as I remember the beautiful ones my late mother made.. thank goodness I have a stash of them in my possession.. xo ws


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. Although I don't usually like doileys I looked anyway and I am soi happy that I did. I found a beautiful butterfly to make and the Mittedbaby sweater is very interesting.


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Thank you so much for a treasure of patterns to look at and perhaps to make.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

